# Orders



## Bobbie90

Hello to all members in the forum,
I’m from Bulgaria and I want to excuse from the beginning for my English, I hope all of you are going to understand my question.
Since March this year I start to do deliveries for Uber, I live in really small town we have 4 restaurants and couple of drivers also working for Uber, from 3 days ago I stop receiving orders, only one girl receive, and I’m really confused why only one person can receive orders. I want to know how Uber work, my feedback is 95% and her feedback is 96%. What I have to do to change this,on what principle is working the app? I also drive to my next biggest town to do deliveries there, but when I’m in my town I did not receive anything. Sorry for my long post but I really need advice.
Thank you 
Kindest regards.


----------



## perseuskasa

Bobbie90 said:


> Hello to all members in the forum,
> I’m from Bulgaria and I want to excuse from the beginning for my English, I hope all of you are going to understand my question.
> Since March this year I start to do deliveries for Uber, I live in really small town we have 4 restaurants and couple of drivers also working for Uber, from 3 days ago I stop receiving orders, only one girl receive, and I’m really confused why only one person can receive orders. I want to know how Uber work, my feedback is 95% and her feedback is 96%. What I have to do to change this,on what principle is working the app? I also drive to my next biggest town to do deliveries there, but when I’m in my town I did not receive anything. Sorry for my long post but I really need advice.
> Thank you
> Kindest regards.


Просто пиши или се обади на Uber support!


----------



## Bobbie90

perseuskasa said:


> Просто пиши или се обади на Uber support!


I send already an email but I did not receive any response. Can you give me pls accurate mobile number of the support and email too if you have one. Thank you


----------



## perseuskasa

Bobbie90 said:


> I send already an email but I did not receive any response. Can you give me pls accurate mobile number of the support and email too if you have one. Thank you


In the app you have the support option, from there you can call them. Only trough the app.


----------



## Bobbie90

perseuskasa said:


> In the app you have the support option, from there you can call them. Only trough the app.


Okay, thank you


----------

